# Borregas 101 & 237 bridges in Sunnyvale are open!



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Both Borregas bridges over 101 and 237 in Sunnyvale are open now. I cycled over the Borregas & 101 bridge this morning just to try it out. I wanted to ride the 237 bridge but a burly construction worker stopped me because they hadn't had the opening ceremony yet. Anyway, both are open now. This gives me a very circuitous commute from Santa Clara to Mountain View using trails and bike-friendly routes, while avoiding expressways and traffic lights.

There's also the Mary/280 bridge opening in a week, and good progress is being made on the Stevens Creek Trail bridge over Moffet (the girder bridge and approaches are now in place). The southern extension of the Stevens Creek Trail to Sleeper looks almost done, and so is the San Tomas Aquinto/Saratoga Creek Trail extension to Monroe. I actually rode that latter one last week and it is all done bar some cosmetic work so I think it will open real soon.

Many thanks to the cycling advocacy groups that campaigned for all these new bike friendly routes.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cool, I'll try it tomorrow.*

I can easily incorporate it into my commute from downtown Sunnyvale to North San Jose.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I tried the new route this morning. The roads are wide with few lights. It's bit shorter and more pleasant than my original route, and I got to see a few neighborhoods I've never seen in my 14 years in Sunnyvale. I can't wait to check out Georgio's Pizza and Cocktails!


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*A slight detour*

and you can hit the brass rail. Now there is a classic joint.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> and you can hit the brass rail. Now there is a classic joint.


People have flagged me down to ask me how to get to the Brass Rail. Actually, describing the route from the south is complicated, and they probably were led astray.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The southern extension of the Stevens Creek Trail to Sleeper Ave is open too. I rode it to get out to Altamont for some lunch-time climbing intervals today.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

I was trying to scope out the nearest climb that you can get to from SCT. 
But I'm planning to do it after work, wonder how bad is the traffic around sleeper, cuesta, el monte are around commute hrs? is it still rideable by bike?



ukbloke said:


> The southern extension of the Stevens Creek Trail to Sleeper Ave is open too. I rode it to get out to Altamont for some lunch-time climbing intervals today.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I ride these roads a lot around lunch-time and they are fine. I have ridden El Monte to get to Foothill during the evening commute time too and that was less pleasant but also OK. Covington Road might be a better option than Cuesta. 

As for hills, I like to head over to El Monte and either do hill repeats on Altamont, or do Moody Road up Page Mill Road to Skyline. The new trail extension means that I can avoid the horrid mess around Grant and El Camino in both directions.

Also, I'm not completely sure but it looks like the San Tomas Aquino/Saratoga Creek trail extension is open down to Monroe now. The Mary bridge is tomorrow giving another option for getting out from Mountain View over towards the Stevens Creek area.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I took the San Tomas Aquino Creek trail home this evening. It's still closed at Scott by big locked gates. The trail continues south as far as I could see, though. I wonder when they'll open it.


----------



## hairball (Apr 24, 2009)

The big blue box bridge over Moffett now has a floor -- still not open yet though.
hb


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> I took the San Tomas Aquino Creek trail home this evening. It's still closed at Scott by big locked gates. The trail continues south as far as I could see, though. I wonder when they'll open it.


Sorry, I was wrong. When I went by on Central this morning heading west it looked like the gate heading south was wide open and I thought I could see a "trail open" sign. Coming back on Monroe I could see that the Monroe end was indeed still closed. The whole extension from Scott to Monroe is finished as far as I can tell, with only minor cosmetic things left to do. I've been waiting for this for a couple of years since it terminates very close to my house, which is why I'm impatient for the gates to open!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Update on the San Tomas Aquino/Saratoga Creek Trail (what a mouthful) ... it is open for sure at the Monroe end up to Central Expressway, and presumably through to Scott. I'll be commuting that way to work tomorrow. Work is still in progress on the small stretch down to Cabrillo.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmmm ... it was definitely fully open yesterday and my wife rode it. This morning there was a honking big truck in the middle of it and some workers taking out some vegetation. Tonight it was closed again. I guess they're not quite done yet.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> Tonight it was closed again. I guess they're not quite done yet.


I'm hoping they open this soon too! I see them working on it here and there, lets hope they just get it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thien said:


> I'm hoping they open this soon too! I see them working on it here and there, lets hope they just get it done. :thumbsup:


My understanding is that the stretch from Scott to Monroe is done. But the contractors have not yet officially handed it over to the city, so they won't let us ride it for "liability reasons". I think they will open the gates this month (otherwise someone might be tempted to find some bolt-cutters). The next stretch from Monroe to Cabrillo is still being constructed but it shouldn't take long as it is just grading and laying down the tarmac.

I like the approach in Mountain View where they opened the Stevens Creek Trail to Sleeper as soon as the tarmac was set, and then continued working on the surrounding landscaping and other details.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> My understanding is that the stretch from Scott to Monroe is done. But the contractors have not yet officially handed it over to the city, so they won't let us ride it for "liability reasons".


Went by the entrance on Monroe today, you're right, it looks all done. Someone needs to just open that damn gate!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’ve got some beefy bolt cutters, anyone wanna borrow them?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Gates were open when I passed by today! The Trail closed sign was no where in sight too..


----------

